# Duckstein Brewery



## barfridge (7/2/05)

Yesterday after a brilliant bike ride through the Perth Hills (I highly recommend O'Brien Rd), I was feeling a bit hungry, and summoned the wife to meet me at the duckstein. 3 hours later, and after me coming to pick her up, we arrived *sigh* <bloody women!> (not you lager, you rock).

The place was packed, so we grabbed a drink while we waited for a table. First up was the Holsten Amber, 3.5% of a nice copper coloured ale. Unfortunately, due to the low alcohol it was a little thin and bland.

Never mind, onto the food....I had a mixed grill, which is smoked pork chops and bratwurst on a bed of pan fried potatos, with plenty of mustard and sauerkraut. It was awesome. The wife had a vienna schnitzel with a mushroom sauce and pan fried potato.

Before dessert I tried their porter. It wasn't bad, not very big though, just under 5%. Very dark, about coca-cola coloured, with some nice roasty notes. It also could have used a little more body.

So to sum up, the food is wonderful, the beers are drinkable, but I wont be raving about them.

One other place I noticed while I was out that way was the oakover winery, they were advertising thier own beers, but when I went in to have a look around they were closed. So they're on the 'visit next time' list.

btw...does anyone know if the feral brewery is still operating?


----------



## big d (7/2/05)

sounds great bar but are we talking about a pushbike or motorbike ride?

cheers
big d

i prefer motorbikes when it comes to hills/at least going up them anyway


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/2/05)

Pussy!

When you get down here Big D, we will organise a trip up the old railway route into the hills from Perth. You have a go at getting the harley up the gravel track, me and Asher will chase you on mountain bikes. We'll see who gets to the Mundairing Weir pub first.


----------



## big d (7/2/05)

hahaha actually ive a mountain bike just dont ride it to often since the six pack hit an obstacle and inflated the airbag.
one day i will get out and get some of that thing called exercise  
btw look forward to the challenge <_<


----------



## barfridge (7/2/05)

This was a motorbike, the trusty GPX250. I managed to set a new land speed record on the beast: 170 km/h.

Pity the guys with me on the suzuki GSX750's were doing 280-odd


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/2/05)

BF - I was at Feral last summer, the best of the bunch for me was the organic pilsner which is also on tap at some Perth bars. Most of the other beers were fine but lacked 'personality' (?), by that I mean their styles were not as pronounced as you would achieve in your own brews, sort of been brewed to appeal to people who would'nt appreciate a really true to style beer.
And avoid the food, very poor value.


----------



## Gerard_M (8/2/05)

I was lucky enough to spend a Sunday arvo last Sept at The Feral. Organic Pils was a highlight,also their Belgian stand out in my memory. The food was excellent and the beers were just as impressive. Maybe its time to try again Vlad
Cheers
Gerard


----------

